# interrupt headaches

## KShots

I've got a new system (MSI Industrial IM-945GC Atom mini-itx) that's giving me hell with interrupt problems. I've got a dual-slot PCI riser card plugged into the one PCI slot on the board, and two hd5500 capture cards plugged into the riser (if it matters, the hd5500's are both 5V and 3.3V compatible, though I'm fairly certain the slot is a standard 5V slot).

One hd5500 grabs IRQ 16 and seems to be quite happy with it, and all is well for it... The other card grabs IRQ 0, and the kernel gives it a sound beating and disables it.

I know that both slots on this riser work with these cards, as this is a replacement motherboard for a Jetway NC92-330-LF Dual Core Atom Mini-ITX Mainboard with a RAID daughterboard that I found out the hard way does not work in linux (even though Marvell claims it does and provides a driver on their site... it doesn't work properly with this daughterboard). Any ways, in this case, the riser worked properly with this other board, and both hd5500's were happy (one on IRQ 16, one on IRQ 5) - I just didn't have support for more than two hard drives, so I grabbed a board with 4 SATA ports on-board (and lost a core in the process going from an Atom 330 to an Atom 230).

I've also noted a row of jumpers labelled "IDSEL" with numbers ranging from 20 to 31 on the riser. It was originally set to 30, and after digging up other conversations about the IDSEL jumpers on riser boards (very hard to find a good explanation on what means or does, exactly), I tried setting it to position 31 with identical symptoms. I'd rather not do much more blind experimenting on that, though, as the process of removing the riser takes 10-15 minutes in a very hot environment (110-120 degrees fahrenheit), then another 10-15 minutes putting it back in, connecting everything, and powering on... not to mention trying not to drip sweat into the electronics.

At any rate, here's what /proc/interrupts has to say:

```
madusa ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        319          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:         70          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          5          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      23610          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      ata_piix

 16:   24404892          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, HDA Intel, cx88[0], cx88[0], cx88[0]

 18:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 19:    4880191          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ata_piix, uhci_hcd:usb3

 23:    3249567          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2

 26:    5606946          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth1

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:   37425566   46844961   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

RES:    1113415    4585261   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         40         72   Function call interrupts

TLB:      40589      25697   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

I've also disabled as much as I could as far as integrated peripherals go in the BIOS... which is to say I disabled 4 of the 6 serial ports, and could not disable the audio device or parallel port. Regardless, that freed up at least two interrupts right there, and it still doesn't work.

From what I gather about this riser, it appears to pass whatever configuration it has, unchanged, from the motherboard to the lower PCI slot, and the upper slot is configured somehow by that IDSEL block of jumpers. Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

KShots,

PCI slots support four IRQ lines called #A, #B, #C, #D.  Which IRQ line is used is up to the card plugged into the slot. Typically, they all use #A.

Routing the IRQ lines to the more familiar numbers is then done by the BIOS and or kernel and there are several methods for this. 

PCI cards and drivers are all supposed to be able to share IRQs but in practice, they don't all work that way. However, for historical reasons, IRQ 0 may not be shared, nor is is supposed to ba available to any plug in card.

This leads me to conclude that IRQ routing is broken.  There is a kernel option that makes the PCI IRQ setup verbose in the on screen log and in dmesg.  Turn that on and see if there is any useful info there.

Read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt  There are some boot time options that may help.

----------

## KShots

Ok, it looks like the option to do that would be 'apic=debug' (apic = Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller, and I do have IOAPIC enabled in the BIOS - which is why I can reach as far as interrupt 16 to begin with).

Here's some of the relevant output after rebooting with 'apic=debug' set in the kernel parameters:

```
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffffffff5fc000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffffffff5fb000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:440

[    0.016752] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.016869] Getting VERSION: 50014

[    0.016974] Getting VERSION: 50014

[    0.017077] Getting ID: 0

[    0.017180] Getting ID: 0

[    0.017287] enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

[    0.020016] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    0.020120] init IO_APIC IRQs

[    0.020124]  2-0 (apicid-pin) not connected

[    0.020134] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-1 -> 0x31 -> IRQ 1 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020144] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-2 -> 0x30 -> IRQ 0 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020152] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-3 -> 0x33 -> IRQ 3 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020161] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-4 -> 0x34 -> IRQ 4 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020169] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-5 -> 0x35 -> IRQ 5 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020178] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-6 -> 0x36 -> IRQ 6 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020186] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-7 -> 0x37 -> IRQ 7 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020195] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-8 -> 0x38 -> IRQ 8 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020203] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-9 -> 0x39 -> IRQ 9 Mode:1 Active:0)

[    0.020212] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-10 -> 0x3a -> IRQ 10 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020221] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-11 -> 0x3b -> IRQ 11 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020229] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-12 -> 0x3c -> IRQ 12 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020238] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-13 -> 0x3d -> IRQ 13 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020246] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-14 -> 0x3e -> IRQ 14 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020255] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-15 -> 0x3f -> IRQ 15 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.020261]  2-16 2-17 2-18 2-19 2-20 2-21 2-22 2-23 (apicid-pin) not connected

[    0.020412] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.053536] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  230   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.053694] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.053696] calibrating APIC timer ...

[    0.056666] ... lapic delta = 833322

[    0.056666] ... PM-Timer delta = 357954

[    0.056666] ... PM-Timer result ok

[    0.056666] ..... delta 833322

[    0.056666] ..... mult: 35793241

[    0.056666] ..... calibration result: 444438

[    0.056666] ..... CPU clock speed is 1600.0460 MHz.

[    0.056666] ..... host bus clock speed is 133.1149 MHz.

[    0.056666] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.182310] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.182547] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.215575] PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.215692] PCI: updated MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.218795] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

[    0.236978] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0246): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - F4, should be F3 [20090320]

[    0.240095] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcfc80000-0xcfcfffff]

[    0.240105] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0xec00-0xec07]

[    0.240114] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.240122] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xcfc40000-0xcfc7ffff]

[    0.240215] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xcfc3c000-0xcfc3ffff]

[    0.240265] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.240376] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.240548] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.240657] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.240825] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.240933] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.241089] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xe880-0xe89f]

[    0.241150] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xe800-0xe81f]

[    0.241209] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xe480-0xe49f]

[    0.241268] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0xe400-0xe41f]

[    0.241333] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcfc3bc00-0xcfc3bfff]

[    0.241390] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.241498] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.241498] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.241498] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.241498] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0a00 (mask 00ff)

[    0.242867] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 02e0 (mask 00ff)

[    0.243055] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 4 PIO at 03e8 (mask 000f)

[    0.243382] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.243392] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.243402] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x8f0-0x8f7]

[    0.243412] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x8f8-0x8fb]

[    0.243422] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]

[    0.243474] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0xe080-0xe087]

[    0.243484] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0xe000-0xe003]

[    0.243493] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0xdc00-0xdc07]

[    0.243503] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0xd880-0xd883]

[    0.243512] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xd800-0xd80f]

[    0.243542] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.243651] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.243808] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x400-0x41f]

[    0.243899] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xb800-0xb8ff]

[    0.243924] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xbf9ff000-0xbf9fffff]

[    0.243942] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xcfdf0000-0xcfdfffff]

[    0.243954] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xbf9c0000-0xbf9dffff]

[    0.244000] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.244004] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.244120] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.244284] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.244291] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xbf900000-0xbf9fffff]

[    0.244301] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xcfd00000-0xcfdfffff]

[    0.244361] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc800-0xc8ff]

[    0.244385] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xbfaff000-0xbfafffff]

[    0.244405] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xcfef0000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.244418] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xbfac0000-0xbfadffff]

[    0.244464] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.244469] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.244582] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.244746] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.244754] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xbfa00000-0xbfafffff]

[    0.244763] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.244817] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce000000-0xceffffff]

[    0.244911] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcd000000-0xcdffffff]

[    0.245000] pci 0000:03:00.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcc000000-0xccffffff]

[    0.245089] pci 0000:03:00.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.245210] pci 0000:03:0f.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0xffffff]

[    0.245304] pci 0000:03:0f.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0xffffff]

[    0.245392] pci 0000:03:0f.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0xffffff]

[    0.245482] pci 0000:03:0f.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0xffffff]

[    0.245566] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.245679] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xbfb00000-0xcfafffff]

[    0.245703] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.245721] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.246017] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.246182] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.246323] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

[    0.270259] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.270595] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.271266] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.271928] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.272585] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.273395] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.274170] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.274950] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.276857] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.286727]

[    0.286727] printing PIC contents

[    0.286727] ... PIC  IMR: ffff

[    0.286727] ... PIC  IRR: 0000

[    0.286733] ... PIC  ISR: 0000

[    0.286739] ... PIC ELCR: 0ee0

[    0.286727]

[    0.286727] printing local APIC contents on CPU#0/0:

[    0.286778] ... APIC ID:      00000000 (0)

[    0.286884] ... APIC VERSION: 00050014

[    0.286988] ... APIC TASKPRI: 00000000 (00)

[    0.286993] ... APIC PROCPRI: 00000000

[    0.286998] ... APIC LDR: 01000000

[    0.287002] ... APIC DFR: ffffffff

[    0.287007] ... APIC SPIV: 000001ff

[    0.287011] ... APIC ISR field:

[    0.287015] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.287018] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.287043] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.287870] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.288694] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289520] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMR field:

[    0.289999] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC IRR field:

[    0.289999] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000010000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC ESR: 00000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC ICR: 000008fd

[    0.289999] ... APIC ICR2: 02000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTT: 000200ef

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTPC: 00010000

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVT0: 00010700

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVT1: 00000400

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTERR: 000000fe

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMICT: 00006c81

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMCCT: 000063e0

[    0.289999] ... APIC TDCR: 00000003

[    0.289999]

[    0.288104]

[    0.288106] printing local APIC contents on CPU#1/1:

[    0.288213] ... APIC ID:      01000000 (1)

[    0.288317] ... APIC VERSION: 00050014

[    0.288421] ... APIC TASKPRI: 00000000 (00)

[    0.288425] ... APIC PROCPRI: 00000000

[    0.288428] ... APIC LDR: 02000000

[    0.288431] ... APIC DFR: ffffffff

[    0.288435] ... APIC SPIV: 000001ff

[    0.288438] ... APIC ISR field:

[    0.288441] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.288443] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.288462] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289273] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMR field:

[    0.289999] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC IRR field:

[    0.289999] 0123456789abcdef0123456789abcdef

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000000000000000000000

[    0.289999] 00000000000000010000000000000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC ESR: 00000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC ICR: 000008fb

[    0.289999] ... APIC ICR2: 01000000

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTT: 000200ef

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTPC: 00010000

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVT0: 00010700

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVT1: 00010400

[    0.289999] ... APIC LVTERR: 000000fe

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMICT: 00006c81

[    0.289999] ... APIC TMCCT: 000023ad

[    0.289999] ... APIC TDCR: 00000003

[    0.289999]

[    0.306670] number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

[    0.306674] number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

[    0.306678] testing the IO APIC.......................

[    0.306790]

[    0.306890] IO APIC #2......

[    0.306893] .... register #00: 01000000

[    0.306897] .......    : physical APIC id: 01

[    0.306900] .......    : Delivery Type: 0

[    0.306904] .......    : LTS          : 0

[    0.306907] .... register #01: 00170020

[    0.306911] .......     : max redirection entries: 0017

[    0.306915] .......     : PRQ implemented: 0

[    0.306918] .......     : IO APIC version: 0020

[    0.306922] .... IRQ redirection table:

[    0.306926]  NR Dst Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dmod Deli Vect:

[    0.306933]  00 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.306943]  01 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

[    0.306952]  02 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    30

[    0.306961]  03 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    33

[    0.306970]  04 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    34

[    0.306980]  05 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    35

[    0.306989]  06 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    36

[    0.306998]  07 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    37

[    0.307007]  08 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    38

[    0.307017]  09 003 0    1    0   0   0    1    1    39

[    0.307026]  0a 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3A

[    0.307035]  0b 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3B

[    0.307044]  0c 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3C

[    0.307053]  0d 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3D

[    0.307063]  0e 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3E

[    0.307072]  0f 003 0    0    0   0   0    1    1    3F

[    0.307081]  10 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307090]  11 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307100]  12 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307109]  13 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307118]  14 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307127]  15 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307136]  16 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307146]  17 000 1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

[    0.307152] IRQ to pin mappings:

[    0.307156] IRQ0 -> 0:2

[    0.307161] IRQ1 -> 0:1

[    0.307166] IRQ3 -> 0:3

[    0.307171] IRQ4 -> 0:4

[    0.307175] IRQ5 -> 0:5

[    0.307180] IRQ6 -> 0:6

[    0.307184] IRQ7 -> 0:7

[    0.307189] IRQ8 -> 0:8

[    0.307193] IRQ9 -> 0:9

[    0.307198] IRQ10 -> 0:10

[    0.307203] IRQ11 -> 0:11

[    0.307207] IRQ12 -> 0:12

[    0.307212] IRQ13 -> 0:13

[    0.307216] IRQ14 -> 0:14

[    0.307221] IRQ15 -> 0:15

[    0.307230] .................................... done.

[    0.326782] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-8 -> 0x38 -> IRQ 8 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.327024] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-13 -> 0x3d -> IRQ 13 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.328334] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-4 -> 0x34 -> IRQ 4 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.330864] pnp 00:07: IRQ 3 override to edge, high

[    0.330982] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-3 -> 0x33 -> IRQ 3 Mode:0 Active:0)

[    0.336464] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.336662] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xc0000-0xcffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.336864] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.337055] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x100000-0x7fefffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.0 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.337248] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.337437] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xc0000-0xcffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.337628] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.337817] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x100000-0x7fefffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.1 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338009] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.2 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338198] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xc0000-0xcffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.2 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338390] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.2 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338580] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x100000-0x7fefffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.2 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338773] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.4 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.338968] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xc0000-0xcffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.4 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.339153] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0xe0000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.4 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.339337] pnp 00:10: mem resource (0x100000-0x7fefffff) overlaps 0000:03:0f.4 BAR 0 (0x0-0xffffff), disabling

[    0.340426] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 17 devices

[    0.340537] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.340664] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.340788] system 00:08: ioport range 0xa60-0xa6f has been reserved

[    0.340904] system 00:09: ioport range 0xa10-0xaff could not be reserved

[    0.341015] system 00:09: ioport range 0xae0-0xaef has been reserved

[    0.341131] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.341242] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.341353] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

[    0.341465] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.341578] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.341696] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xfff7ffff has been reserved

[    0.341815] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.342002] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.342128] system 00:0f: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff has been reserved

[    0.347039] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.347155] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

[    0.347268] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xbf900000-0xbf9fffff

[    0.347378] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000cfd00000-0x000000cfdfffff

[    0.347570] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.347680] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.347790] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xbfa00000-0xbfafffff

[    0.347901] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000cfe00000-0x000000cfefffff

[    0.348104] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.348210] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.348319] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xbfb00000-0xcfafffff

[    0.348429] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.348556]   alloc irq_desc for 16 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.348562]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.348571] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-16 -> 0x49 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

[    0.348582] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.348697] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.348709]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.348713]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.348720] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-17 -> 0x51 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

[    0.348728] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.348840] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.348851] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.348859] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.348865] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.348871] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.348877] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xbf900000-0xbf9fffff]

[    0.348883] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xcfd00000-0xcfdfffff]

[    0.348889] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.348895] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xbfa00000-0xbfafffff]

[    0.348901] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 pref mem [0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff]

[    0.348907] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xbfb00000-0xcfafffff]

[    0.348913] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.348918] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.430450] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-18 -> 0x69 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

[    0.440044] IOAPIC[0]: Set routing entry (2-23 -> 0x79 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

[    2.904828] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:03:00.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.904846] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:03:00.2, rev: 5, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xcc000000

[    2.904861] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    2.904961] cx88_audio 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.904978] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    2.905351] cx8800 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.905372] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:03:00.0, rev: 5, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xce000000

[    2.905396] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    3.100136] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:03:0f.2: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    3.100152] pci 0000:00:1e.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.100161] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:03:0f.2: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    3.100190] cx88[1]/2: found at 0000:03:0f.2, rev: 5, irq: 0, latency: 64, mmio: 0xc2000000

[    3.100205] IRQ 0/cx88[1]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    3.100214] cx88[1]: can't get IRQ 0

[    3.120968] cx88-mpeg driver manager: probe of 0000:03:0f.2 failed with error -16

[    3.121835] pci 0000:00:1e.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.121843] cx88_audio 0000:03:0f.1: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    3.345380] IRQ 0/cx88[1]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    3.528048] pci 0000:00:1e.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.528081] cx88_audio: probe of 0000:03:0f.1 failed with error -16

[    3.528146] cx8800 0000:03:0f.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    3.528157] pci 0000:00:1e.0: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

[    3.528164] cx8800 0000:03:0f.0: PCI INT A: no GSI

[    3.703516] cx88[1]/0: found at 0000:03:0f.0, rev: 5, irq: 0, latency: 0, mmio: 0xc0000000

[    3.703553] IRQ 0/cx88[1]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[    3.703562] cx88[1]/0: can't get IRQ 0
```

Note towards the end of the output where it complains about IRQ 0 for cx88[1] - apparently the root cause is "can't derive routing for PCI INT A", whatever that means. Any ideas where to go from here?

----------

